# house aufgabe



## debuggger (29. Okt 2008)

wer kanne mir dabei helfen 


schreiben sie ein programme bei dem der benutzer immer wieder zwichen dem menupunkten eikaufen und verkaufen wählen kann .
wählt der benutzer eikaufen wird die haushaltkasse um 50€ verringert 
wird verkaufen gewählt git der benutzer der wert an den das verkaufte objekt hat diese wert die haushalt kasse gute geschrieben 
achten sie darauf dass das haushaltkasse kein negativen wert annehmen kann


----------



## Frank_H (29. Okt 2008)

SO sicherlich keiner...

Mach dir doch erstmal ein paar Gedanken, denn so entwickelst du ein wenig Verständnis für die Aufgabenstellung....

Hier wird sich keiner hinsetzen und dir stumpf deine Hausaufgaben runtercoden... Eigeninitiative ist auch gefragt.

ach ja, auch doppeltes posten bringt nicht schneller eine Lösung.

Gruß und viel spass beim grübeln!


----------



## Quaxli (30. Okt 2008)

Zeig erst mal was Du bis jetzt gemacht hast. Und bitte erspar uns Aussagean á la "Das haben wir im Unterricht noch nie gemacht".




> wählt der benutzer eikaufen wird die haushaltkasse um 50€ verringert



Nebenbei bemerkt ein Ei für 50€ ist ziemlich teuer


----------



## karatekid (30. Okt 2008)

Quaxli hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > wählt der benutzer eikaufen wird die haushaltkasse um 50€ verringert
> 
> 
> 
> Nebenbei bemerkt ein Ei für 50€ ist ziemlich teuer


Der Laden verkauft Bioeier. Die sind so teuer.  :lol:


----------

